# [Apache2] sessions aktivieren?



## Spinmaster (23. September 2003)

Hi,
ich möchte gerne sessions aktivieren, aber weiss nicht genau 

a) welches File
b) was konkret

ich editieren muss?

Bin grad dabei ein course-management system zu installieren und das meckert halt das keine sessions am laufen sind. 

Bei mir läuft:

Apache 2.0.47 und das neuste PHP.

Hat jemand einen Tip?

CU Spinmaster


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. September 2003)

In der php.in steht folgendes:
session.save_path = /tmp

Lege einen Ordner an und ändere den Pfad von /tmp in z. B.:
session.save_path = c:/php/tmp

Danach den Apache neu starten. Jetzt sollten eigentlich Sessions laufen



> ---- STANDARD-EINSTELLUNG ----
> [Session]
> session.save_handler = files
> session.save_path = "/tmp"
> ...


----------



## Spinmaster (24. September 2003)

Danke Dir! Sessions laufen jetzt - keine Fehlermeldungen mehr ... Lag an dem falschen Pfad ...

Gruss, Spinmaster


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. September 2003)

no p. dazu simma da


----------

